# 2012 Mdse Sightings Online



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

There's already a thread for this


----------



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Oops nevermind the huge ONLINE in all caps went right by me haha


----------



## Txjoker75 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dollar Tree has spider web and flameless tea lights.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Terry's Village has their stuff out already. There's more online than in the catalogs. They have a nice 3' pose-able skelly for $35 and 5' bluckies for $26. They have mostly indoor decor, but some outdoor. Good filler stuff.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Brandonandkayla said:


> Oops nevermind the huge ONLINE in all caps went right by me haha


Its alright


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dollar Tree started putting out their stuff already? (score)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't seen a whole lot yet, but Halloween Express and BuyCostumes have some new items at their sites.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Txjoker75 said:


> Dollar Tree has spider web and flameless tea lights.


YAY!!!!! that always means kick off time for me  Looks like Ill have to start checking weekly for my creepy cloth, hands and feet...thanks for the tip


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

abcdistributing.com has what looks like a cool interactive skeleton in hammock, sound activated. not too expensive either at $17.95


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

you know you spend too much time on buycostumes.com when you can tell something it new to their site before you scroll down enough to see the word "New" in green.... Spirit's got a preview coming up this July. I told my boyfriend that in May when I saw their notification... he just laughs at me.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> abcdistributing.com has what looks like a cool interactive skeleton in hammock, sound activated. not too expensive either at $17.95


I didn't see that one and I just checked, what category is it under?


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

bognosh said:


> you know you spend too much time on buycostumes.com when you can tell something it new to their site before you scroll down enough to see the word "New" in green.... Spirit's got a preview coming up this July. I told my boyfriend that in May when I saw their notification... he just laughs at me.


I'm the same with Spirit


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Spirit and Buycostumes are my go-to sites, but I'm learning so much on this forum.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Spookhouse 2012 said:


> I didn't see that one and I just checked, what category is it under?


just type "halloween" in the search bar and it will come up with 23 other items.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> just type "halloween" in the search bar and it will come up with 23 other items.


Thanks Paint it Black I just went on their site under outdoor decor and they just had a few items that weren't very good


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lakeside Collection has some stuff up too.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dang ABC Distributing has awesome stuff. I like the
a) Groundbreaking Witch $8.95
b) Interactive Skeleton Hammock $17.95
Does anyone else like these? I'm probably gonna get a groundbreaking witch, anyone else?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just noticed this very nice black metal plaque on Bed Bath & Beyond's website: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=14818243

Have no idea whether it's available in-store yet, though.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Ross Dept. Store had several place settings of black on ivory skull dishware. Very reminiscent of Pottery Barn's line. Each 4 piece pack was 9.99


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bognosh said:


> Spirit's got a preview coming up this July. I told my boyfriend that in May when I saw their notification... he just laughs at me.


If that is the case, then I'd say that it's time to move on to someone who appreciates Halloween more


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

From Dollar Tree's website, this looks to be their skull this year-


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> If that is the case, then I'd say that it's time to move on to someone who appreciates Halloween more


Isn't it our duty, nay, our responsibility,, to convert as many people as we can?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Zombiesmash said:


> From Dollar Tree's website, this looks to be their skull this year-
> 
> View attachment 116514


That would be a huge improvement over the "alien-looking" one that I swear they have had for years.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS, I thought the same exact thing about the DT skull! This one looks like it would look pretty good (at a little bit of a distance, lol).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

bognosh said:


> Isn't it our duty, nay, our responsibility,, to convert as many people as we can?


I can see it now: 'The Church of the Grinning Jack'... Do you want to make the pamphlets for us all to hand out to our respective communities? 



Paint It Black said:


> This one looks like it would look pretty good (at a little bit of a distance, lol).


_Distance_ is the operative word


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

YAY!!!!...that actually looks like something I can work with...I bought several of the "alien" skulls but never could bring myself to use them....I am just itching for DT to get their stuff in...tons of severed body parts and now skulls on my list...not to mention the million other items I will toss in my cart just because its $1,LOL Thanks spookie for the heads up


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

This pic here shows the glimpse of what may be a little skelly (with some detail)...I can already say I like the color better than the yellow ones from last year


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Dollar tree just added feet, hands, rats and giant webs YAY!!!!

http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Flor...n/Halloween-Decorations/453c318c368/index.cat

start checking the stores...mine just got in 5 cases of Halloween stuff, just not out yet...they didnt have the hands and feet yet (which of coarse is the main thing I want) but she said they should be coming in soon...YAY!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw that Collections Etc. just added this motion-activated Halloween ghoul greeter within the last couple of days: http://www.collectionsetc.com/Produ.../Ntt-motion-activated-halloween-ghoul-greeter for $14.99


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> YAY!!!!...that actually looks like something I can work with...I bought several of the "alien" skulls but never could bring myself to use them..


Somewhere on youtube and maybe on the forum was a video on how to cut the eyes (and mouth if you want) out of the skulls. Dip t-shirt material in paint and wrap it around the skull just as you would with paper mache. The look is really great. Sort of a mummy meets decayed flesh sort of look.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> Dollar tree just added feet, hands, rats and giant webs YAY!!!!
> 
> http://www.dollartree.com/Fall-Flor...n/Halloween-Decorations/453c318c368/index.cat
> 
> start checking the stores...mine just got in 5 cases of Halloween stuff, just not out yet...they didnt have the hands and feet yet (which of coarse is the main thing I want) but she said they should be coming in soon...YAY!!!


I have some of those giant webs (got them from Longs Drugs for more than a dollar). Love them, use them every year, easy to store flat.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Bed Bath & Beyond has added this orange metal "Trick or Treat" plaque to their online store: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=14818251

Had a 20% coupon code that would've expired next week, so I went ahead and ordered one.

Edited again, because I happened to notice that American Science & Surplus has the following items in-stock (search for "undead" or "zombie"):

94441 S/A QUIVERING DASHBOARD ZOMBIE @ $7.50 (Appears to shake and wobble much like those old hula dancer toys . . .)

and

94492 9-PC ZOMBIE FAMILY AUTO STICKER SET @ 7.95


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Wishcraft by Chasing Fireflies- Halloween costumes and decor. High endish. Never heard of them, got a catalog today!

Love their stuff! http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/decorations/products/174/ decorations page

http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/adult-costumes/products/137/1/0 adult costumes

http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/halloween-fun/products/98/1/0 halloween "fun" page


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Wishcraft by Chasing Fireflies- Halloween costumes and decor. High endish. Never heard of them, got a catalog today!


Some cool things, but too rich for my blood I think that this Carnival Queen costume would make an amazing wedding dress, though.


----------



## autumn23 (May 9, 2012)

It is not really gory stuff but I always like more traditional decor.. so anyone who likes traditional http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween&x=0&y=0

BUT also http://www.designtoscano.com has all kinds of Halloween type things year round.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Some cool things, but too rich for my blood I think that this Carnival Queen costume would make an amazing wedding dress, though.



Agreed! But looking is free! 

They have some gorgeous kid's costumes at that site! And the Glitterville punchbowl I want but will never buy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

autumn23 said:


> It is not really gory stuff but I always like more traditional decor.. so anyone who likes traditional http://www.kirklands.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&keyword=halloween&x=0&y=0
> 
> BUT also http://www.designtoscano.com has all kinds of Halloween type things year round.[/QUOTE}
> 
> Ohh I like that site thanks for posting!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

*Owls*

Not strictly-speaking Halloween items, but could easily be repurposed for use in one's haunt:

Solar Rotating Head Owl: http://www.amazon.com/Dalen-Gardeneer-SRHO-4-Solar-Rotating/dp/B005J24R26

Flying Solar Owl: http://www.fourcorners.com/product_details_Flying_Solar_Owl.aspx#5


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh, my wishlist is expanding! Thanks for posting these!!!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Pottery Barn has their 2012 collection up. They style their items so beautifully. Building my wish list!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


Home Depot has Halloween items up online!

Halloween "Snow Man!" http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...053&langId=-1&keyword=halloween&storeId=10051

Monster with Lights! http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...053&langId=-1&keyword=halloween&storeId=10051

36" Werewolf with lights! http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...053&langId=-1&keyword=halloween&storeId=10051


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/catindex/C12-41.html

Victorian Trading Co has new Fall/Halloween items online


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Pottery Barn Kids has their Halloween merchandise online. Seriously...they are killing me! They are going to max out my budget before Halloween Haven and Horchow get a chance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Zombie Head Decanter*

A lot of people are familar with Crystal Skull Vodka's clear skull decanter. Haven't really heard anyone mention a Zombie Head Decanter before. Here's the link to one over at ThinkGeek.com: Zombie Head Decanter


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie- I love that decanter. 

I saw these awesome decals on Blik.com. I've been wanting to get them but I don't want them up permanently. I was thinking of attaching them to poster boards before putting it on my wall. Cutting out a decorative edge for each decal to mimic the frame. I just love The Boneses.

http://www.whatisblik.com/shop/keeping-up-with-the-boneses


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just got an e-mail that artist Mike Hoffman will be releasing a portfolio collecting his Halloween-themed prints: http://www.mikehoffman.com/hauntings.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kmart has loads of goodies now online, including some by Gemmy and Tekky Toys. http://www.kmart.com/seasonal-halloween-decor/s-33216


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Where's spirits fright squad online?


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

This is one of my favorite stores and they are fairly close to us. They have a great online catalog. It's more home stuff than anything. 

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/TradHall.htm


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Zombiesmash said:


> From Dollar Tree's website, this looks to be their skull this year-
> 
> View attachment 116514



I bought a box of these from Dollar Tree tonight. They do look amazingly better than the skulls in the past.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I remember reading that a few others were also interested in the 'lunging mad dog' prop, so I figured that I would share a video that I found of it in action. Honestly, how could anyone here _not_ like this? Amazon seems to have it the cheapest (just over $70 with shipping added).


----------



## splunge999 (Sep 13, 2012)

My local Rite Aid already has haloween stuff 50% off. They have a nice skeleton regularly 60 for 30 now.


----------

